

Assembly Oriented Architecture - awebbmaster
http://openenterprise.wordpress.com/2009/12/18/assembly-oriented-architecture/

======
dkarl
We do that at my company and call it SOA. The most common image of SOA is the
architecture astronaut version of SOA, but you can do SOA without having a
service bus, without a UDDI registry of services, without formal life cycle
management, etc. Those elements may help in some circumstances to improve
scalability and manageability, but they aren't necessary for SOA. Anyone
saying that an ESB and UDDI are necessary for SOA is trying to make SOA more
complicated than necessary so their expertise will be marketable. At my
company, we just started writing services and hooking them together. We
introduce other elements of SOA as necessary to address real or predictable
problems, not imaginary ones.

------
ramchip
I expected something about CPU design, but it's actually about web services.

